# hey check out my new board



## gallagher83 (Jan 8, 2010)

i just got a marrow radium for Christmas i just started in to snowboarding tell me what u think about it i haven't really found any good reviews on it yet tell me if u think its a good board to start out with and i got the rail boots and dimensions with it


heres the link http://morrowsnowboards.com/product/radium


----------



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

In all honesty, not the greatest of boards.. but doesn't really matter if your just starting out, just get out there, ride and have fun!!!


----------

